# 30 gallon low tank set up



## tennis4you (23 Oct 2008)

I am thinking of setting up a 30 gallon low tank setup.  

I have plenty of SMS substrate and PMDD and Phosphates to dose with.  I want to avoid the use of CO2 for this tank (money reasons more than anything).  

Has anyone has any great luck with tanks about that size that are low tech?  How much light should I have?  How often would you dose a low tech tank too?

Any help appreciated!

Thank you,


----------



## Themuleous (24 Oct 2008)

Check out the journal section there are several low tech one sin there 

Sam


----------



## joeinlondon (6 Nov 2008)

Have you considered going totally El Naturel, as they say?  Three weeks ago I set up a small one out of curiosity and am rather excited at what's happening: good growth, very little algae so far (just a tiny bit of tasty green hair), and best of all no dosing, no CO2, no waterchanges, and a real eco-system 'feel' to it.  You really feel like you are observing a natural system, rather than trying to impose your will onto nature.   I think I'm becoming a Walstanite!

But seriously - if you've not tried it I would strongly recommend it.


----------

